# Scream Park California Expands to Sacramento CA - Oct 2014



## screamparkcalifornia (Aug 18, 2014)

Scream Park California is set to open a colossal Halloween event in Sacramento this October 2014. Scream Park California features 3 outrageous haunted houses, live music concerts, food, drinks, and live entertainment. Visit their website below for info.

Event Website: http://www.screamparkcalifornia.com


----------

